# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Peachy Printer FAQ

## Lindros_bigE

*Since everyone has been asking where it is, I thought I'd just copy and paste it here.

FAQ*


What is included in the Peachy Printer Kit and what tools/materials do I need to complete it?
The kit comes with all the unique parts (the printer housing, internal components, and drip system) required to assemble the Peachy Printer. All that you will need to purchase on your end is two liquid reservoirs for the resin and saltwater, a print base (anything with a flat top that can sit inside the bottom reservoir and be removed), and a way to mount the reservoirs so one is above the other (we recommend a pipe or shelf). With the current design, the only required tools to assemble the printer are a utility knife and a small screw driver. We intend to keep this as simple as possible; no special tools will be required.
For reservoirs you can use almost anything that can hold liquid, disposable cups, pop bottle bottoms, aquariums, or if you want to print something larger a rain barrel could be used. Basically the options are endless and depend on how large of an object you are planning on printing. Keep in mind that build volumes of such a size have not yet been tested.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 11:09pm EDT
What is the difference between the $90 early bird kit and the $100 kit you currently have available?
There was meant to be no difference between the two kits other than price. We apologize for the confusion using the words "everything you need" in the early bird description. Due to your feedback since our 2nd update we've decided to include the telescoping rods and liquid containers in the $90 early bird kit. The wording was our mistake and it's our responsibility to ensure that our backers are completely satisfied.
Last updated: Wednesday Sep 25, 10:08am EDT
There is some concern about the legality of lasers in different countries; how are you planning on dealing with this?
At this point we are confident we will be able to overcome any of these concerns. If needed we will add an external current limiting resistor so the laser will pass any laws in your country. We are not even sure this is going to be an issue as the laser is being used within the Peachy Printer and not as a laser pointer.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 11:09pm EDT
Why are you running a Kickstarter and an Indiegogo campaign at the same time?
Sorry that this has caused some confusion! The reason we launched this on both sites at the same time is because the two sites have different communities (Indiegogo is worldwide), and we want to get the Peachy Printer in as many homes as possible. The Indiegogo campaign is not a clone or a scam. They were both launched on the same day. The life of the project is not dependent upon both campaigns being successful as, at the time of writing this, we have over six times our fundraising goal on Kickstarter and can easily pull both campaigns off with those funds.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 11:09pm EDT
How do I order resin and the printer?
We ran into some issues with our "addon" update today and were asked to remove those instructions from our project description. We are currently working with Kickstarter to find a solution to this issue. Please be patient; we will issue an update when everything is figured out.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 11:09pm EDT
What is the build volume of The Peachy Printer?
This build volume of the Peachy Printer is extremely flexible and would depend on the reservoir being used. As mentioned above, almost anything can be used as a reservoir. We think that the limiting factor, when it comes to how large of an object can be printed, will be time; we should be able to scale up a build to any size. It's just a matter of how long you are willing to wait for the object to print. That being said, we haven’t done adequate build volume testing as of yet.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 11:09pm EDT
Does surface tension of the resin have any negative effects on the print quality?
MakerJuice is one of the thinnest resins yet! Although it’s not consistent yet, the Peachy has performed prints where there is absolutely no issue of surface tension and the artifacts that come with it. Josh is working on an even thinner resin specifically formulated for the Peachy and this will reduce surface tension even further.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 8:31pm EDT
What is the difference between the resin being sold on your Kickstarter page and the resin being sold on the MakerJuice website?
MakerJuice was developed for printers that have adhesion problems due to UV light shining through a window (the resin cures to the window). The Peachy doesn't have this issue, so we have one less constraint in the recipe of our Peachy resin. This is very liberating, allowing us to work with Josh to create a uniquely high quality resin just for the Peachy Printer. Having said that, MakerJuice is what we've been using this whole time and it works great too! We totally support your purchase of it, and it does work with the peachy!
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 11:09pm EDT
How is the Peachy Printer powered?
The Peachy Printer is powered by the USB port and headphone jacks alone. There is no external adapter; no wall power! The Peachy is built to be hacked, so you could easily modify it to be powered with a battery or a solar panel.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 11:09pm EDT

Continued below --->

----------


## Lindros_bigE

Will you be doing any complex print demonstrations?
We  have done some complex prints in the past, but we did them with a  really early version of the software, and they didn't turn out too well.  They don’t represent what the Peachy will be able to do, but you can  check some of them out in the gallery section of our website. We like  pushing the limits; if we decide to do more prints during the campaign  we will attempt to print both a full size canoe and a working peachy  printer (think RepRap!) These prints would have an extremely positive  effect on the campaign! Even if we fail, at least we will have taken out  some of the guess work for our backers! For now we are completely  swamped with the media and backer questions. If you're not convinced by  what you have seen so far then feel free to wait it out; we will prove  the full capabilities of the Peachy as soon as we can!
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 11:09pm EDT
What about floating objects?
Great  news! Floating objects only need very, very small support tabs/legs.  This is because the print and the salt water have almost identical  densities. Also, unlike an extrusion based printer there is no print  head to put physical pressure on the print.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 8:31pm EDT
Is the resin open source too?
Not yet, although it has been talked about. This will be up to Josh Ellis from MakerJuice.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 8:31pm EDT
Does the scanner attachment include a printer?
No.  It’s basically quality camera and a turntable (driven by a stepper  motor) that combine with the printer to make it a scanner. If you  prefer, you can use your own camera and turntable along with the Peachy  kit to have scanner functionality.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 8:31pm EDT
Do you require a print base, or does the object just float as it prints?
You need a print base, but nearly anything will work!
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 8:31pm EDT
What is the toxicity of the resin? Is it food safe?
We  don’t know the final recipe for the resin yet as its still under  development! Please assume that its not food safe… We will work hard to  pleasantly surprise you!
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 11:09pm EDT
Will there be a reward for a kit version that includes everything that the fully assembled version does?
Yes, we're currently discussing that option. Stay tuned!
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 8:31pm EDT
Does the shrinkage of the curing resin have an effect on or compound errors with the Z-axis precision?
Absolutely, however much of this effect is consistent and predictable. For the most part it can be calibrated for.
Last updated: Tuesday Sep 24, 8:31pm EDT
What kind of pipe will I need and what exactly is it for?
The  purpose of the pipe is to mount one liquid container above the other.  You can use anything you see fit (pipe, rod, dowel, even shelves etc.).  Just make sure it’s strong enough!

----------

